# ByteShack XEN 128MB (BUF)



## wlanboy (Jan 11, 2015)

*Provider*: ByteShack
*Plan*: XEN 128 MB VPS
*Price*: $18 per year
*Location*: Buffalo, NY

*Purchased*: 11/2014

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (1x)

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 60
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 v3 @ 3.40GHz
stepping : 3
microcode : 0x17
cpu MHz : 3400.074
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 1
core id : 0
cpu cores : 1
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fdiv_bug : no
f00f_bug : no
coma_bug : no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu de tsc msr pae cx8 apic sep cmov pat clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht nx constant_tsc eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq ssse3 fma sse4_1 sse4_2 movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand hypervisor abm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm fsgsbase bmi1 hle avx2 bmi2 erms rtm
bogomips : 6800.14
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 39 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         117676 kB
MemFree:           16300 kB
Buffers:            6164 kB
Cached:            52840 kB
SwapCached:         6624 kB
Active:            41144 kB
Inactive:          35088 kB
Active(anon):       4892 kB
Inactive(anon):    13876 kB
Active(file):      36252 kB
Inactive(file):    21212 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
HighTotal:             0 kB
HighFree:              0 kB
LowTotal:         117676 kB
LowFree:           16300 kB
SwapTotal:        131068 kB
SwapFree:         101124 kB
Dirty:               488 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         12124 kB
Mapped:             9164 kB
Shmem:              1540 kB
Slab:              13868 kB
SReclaimable:       8696 kB
SUnreclaim:         5172 kB
KernelStack:        1168 kB
PageTables:         1320 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:      189904 kB
Committed_AS:     261952 kB
VmallocTotal:     724984 kB
VmallocUsed:        2876 kB
VmallocChunk:     718412 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
AnonHugePages:         0 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:      139264 kB
DirectMap2M:           0 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 0.298802 s, 449 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null--2015-01-11 06:36:10--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: â/dev/nullâ

100%[======================>] 104,857,600 21.2MB/s   in 5.0s

2015-01-11 06:36:15 (19.8 MB/s) - â/dev/nullâ saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*Network:*

traceroute dvhn.nl


traceroute to dvhn.nl (213.136.31.234), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 host.colocrossing.com 14.907 ms 17.840 ms 17.830 ms
2 10.8.25.181 (10.8.25.181) 0.689 ms 10.8.25.177 (10.8.25.177) 0.929 ms 10.8.25.181 (10.8.25.181) 0.752 ms
3 10.8.19.173 (10.8.19.173) 0.231 ms 10.8.19.141 (10.8.19.141) 0.196 ms 0.211 ms
4 78.152.57.86 (78.152.57.86) 8.147 ms 8.161 ms 78.152.61.28 (78.152.61.28) 4.633 ms
5 eth4-4.edge1.nyc4.us.as5580.net (78.152.45.144) 17.707 ms eth1-4.edge1.hal1.ca.as5580.net (78.152.44.166) 23.988 ms eth4-4.edge1.nyc4.us.as5580.net (78.152.45.144) 17.697 ms
6 eth1-5.core1.lon1.uk.as5580.net (78.152.44.134) 94.256 ms 93.758 ms eth1-5.core1.lon2.uk.as5580.net (80.94.64.135) 87.366 ms
7 eth1-1.r1.lon2.uk.as5580.net (78.152.44.163) 90.614 ms eth2-6.r1.lon2.uk.as5580.net (78.152.44.93) 100.311 ms 100.360 ms
8 linx-2602.ge-0-0-0.jun1.thn.network.bit.nl (195.66.237.51) 102.055 ms 101.915 ms 108.708 ms
9 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105) 101.248 ms 106.218 ms 806.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-2a.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.109) 113.903 ms


traceroute theguardian.co.uk


traceroute theguardian.co.uk
traceroute to theguardian.co.uk (77.91.251.10), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 10.8.25.181 (10.8.25.181) 0.756 ms 0.686 ms 10.8.25.177 (10.8.25.177) 0.592 ms
3 10.8.19.173 (10.8.19.173) 0.301 ms 10.8.19.141 (10.8.19.141) 0.204 ms 10.8.17.81 (10.8.17.81) 0.265 ms
4 78.152.61.30 (78.152.61.30) 11.130 ms 78.152.57.86 (78.152.57.86) 8.098 ms 78.152.61.30 (78.152.61.30) 11.112 ms
5 eth3-2.r1.chi1.us.as5580.net (78.152.34.198) 28.334 ms eth4-4.edge1.nyc4.us.as5580.net (78.152.45.144) 11.596 ms 8.060 ms
6 eth1-1.edge1.nyc1.us.as5580.net (78.152.44.202) 20.038 ms 30.546 ms 19.841 ms
7 be2003.ccr42.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.29.21) 29.400 ms te0-7-0-22.ccr21.jfk04.atlas.cogentco.com (38.104.73.57) 9.156 ms 9.152 ms
8 be2325.ccr42.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.47.29) 9.633 ms 9.481 ms be2324.ccr41.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.47.17) 9.550 ms
9 be2490.ccr42.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.42.86) 103.807 ms be2317.ccr41.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.186) 84.298 ms be2490.ccr42.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.42.86) 85.024 ms
10 be2163.ccr22.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.50.201) 85.258 ms be2494.ccr22.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.39.129) 85.026 ms 89.360 ms
11 149.11.142.74 (149.11.142.74) 91.691 ms 95.631 ms 113.150 ms


traceroute sueddeutsche.de


traceroute sueddeutsche.de
traceroute to sueddeutsche.de (85.199.64.88), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
2 10.8.25.181 (10.8.25.181) 6.397 ms 6.615 ms 8.722 ms
3 10.8.19.209 (10.8.19.209) 7.422 ms 7.416 ms 10.8.19.173 (10.8.19.173) 0.264 ms
4 78.152.57.86 (78.152.57.86) 8.095 ms 78.152.61.30 (78.152.61.30) 14.932 ms 78.152.57.86 (78.152.57.86) 8.076 ms
5 eth4-4.edge1.nyc4.us.as5580.net (78.152.45.144) 14.731 ms eth1-4.edge1.hal1.ca.as5580.net (78.152.44.166) 25.099 ms 25.154 ms
6 eth1-1.core1.nyc1.us.as5580.net (78.152.35.131) 8.500 ms eth1-5.core1.lon2.uk.as5580.net (80.94.64.135) 87.072 ms eth5-8.core1.lon1.uk.as5580.net (78.152.35.83) 86.338 ms
7 eth1-1.core1.lon1.uk.as5580.net (78.152.44.99) 87.046 ms 87.125 ms eth1-5.core1.lon1.uk.as5580.net (78.152.44.134) 89.790 ms
8 eth13-1.core1.ams2.nl.as5580.net (78.152.44.239) 92.354 ms eth1-7.core1.ams1.nl.as5580.net (78.152.34.13) 92.031 ms eth13-1.core1.ams2.nl.as5580.net (78.152.44.239) 92.371 ms
9 eth1-7.core1.ams1.nl.as5580.net (78.152.34.13) 95.819 ms 92.536 ms eth4-1.r1.dus1.de.as5580.net (78.152.35.81) 102.745 ms
10 eth4-1.r1.dus1.de.as5580.net (78.152.35.81) 96.191 ms ediscom.dus.ecix.net (194.146.118.79) 119.857 ms 112.150 ms
11 212.204.41.194 (212.204.41.194) 117.826 ms 125.018 ms ediscom.dus.ecix.net (194.146.118.79) 112.767 ms
12 212.204.41.194 (212.204.41.194) 120.828 ms * *

*What services are running?*


Ngix + php-fpm
Redis
*Support:*

Some tickets needed to setup everything up.

*Overall experience:*

A snappy vps with a ok network connection.

*Update status:*



22 minutes of network downtime since the first month.
Uptime of the vps itself is 8 day.

CPU and I/O are good.

Network is ok for EU connections.

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 11, 2015)

Ahh this is a VPS managed by DrServers eh?


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 11, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ahh this is a VPS managed by DrServers eh?


Jup, Dr. Server brand.


----------



## drserver (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you for your review.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Time for an update:



4 hours 21 minutes and 42 seconds of network downtime since the last month.
Uptime of the vps itself is 42 day.

CPU is ok and I/O could be better.

Looks like the node get filled up.

Network is ok:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-02-23 09:13:09--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: â/dev/nullâ

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 19.1MB/s   in 4.8s

2015-02-23 09:13:15 (21.0 MB/s) - â/dev/nullâ saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 28, 2015)

Time for an update:



A lot of network downtimes since the last month.

Worst days with more than 150 downtime entries:


2015-03-11
2015-03-03
2015-03-02
But it looks like the package drops are now under control again.

Uptime of the vps itself is 75 day.

CPU is ok and I/O could be better.

Looks like the node get filled up.

Network is ok:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-03-28 06:03:47--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: â/dev/nullâ

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 22.3MB/s   in 4.8s

2015-03-28 06:03:51 (20.9 MB/s) - â/dev/nullâ saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## drserver (Mar 28, 2015)

We had some serous issues there with packet loss on our pool controller node. Hard month to be honest.


----------



## PacketPunks (Apr 3, 2015)

Great review abiet I haven't heard of ByteShack but have seen them around!


----------



## Hostissimus (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 3, 2015)

Time for an update:



42 minutes of downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 203 days.

Looks like the rough times are over. Node is becoming solid.

CPU and I/O are ok.

The network could be better:
 


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-08-03 12:11:11--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: â/dev/nullâ

100%[===========================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 24.1MB/s   in 4.1s

2015-08-03 12:11:15 (24.3 MB/s) - â/dev/nullâ saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 2, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps itself is 3 days.

Looks like the rough times are over. Node is becoming solid.

CPU and I/O are ok.

The network could be better:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-09-02 06:03:17--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: â/dev/nullâ

100%[===================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 25.3MB/s   in 4.0s

2015-09-02 06:03:22 (25.0 MB/s) - â/dev/nullâ saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Canceled the vps.


----------

